# Đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP cho nhà hàng giá rẻ quận 7



## diem.hlv123 (17/12/20)

*Địa chỉ bán máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ nhất tại miền Nam. Thương hiệu nào tốt nhất?*


Có phải bạn đang tìm kiếm một địa chỉ bán máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ nhất tại miền Nam nhưng vẫn loay hoay tìm kiếm mãi mà không thu được kết quả như mong muốn? Rồi đến việc nên lựa chọn thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng nào là tốt nhất nữa… tất cả cứ như mớ bòng bong, càng ngày càng cuốn bạn vào…


+++Tin xem thêm: 
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


Tuy nhiên bạn đừng lo, vì Hải Long Vân đã ở đây để giúp bạn tìm ra được *địa chỉ bán máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ nhất miền Nam* cùng *thương hiệu nào tốt nhất* rồi!










*VÌ SAO NGƯỜI TA LẠI ƯU TIÊN CHỌN MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG?*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng có thiết kế dạng cây, trông giống như một chiếc tủ quần áo nhưng lại có một lực thổi mạnh mẽ giúp đẩy lùi nhanh chóng sự nóng bức hiện hữu trong khoảng không gian.



Máy lạnh tủ đứng được xem như một sản phẩm có khả năng làm mát mạnh mẽ nhất trong giới điện lạnh, do đó, nó thường xuất hiện ở những nơi hầm và khá bí hơi như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, quán ăn lẩu, nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng hay hội trường,…


Máy lạnh tủ đứng có cách lắp đặt phải nói là dễ dàng nhất trong tất cả các dòng máy lạnh. Không chỉ vậy mà việc bảo trì cũng không hề rắc rối, không nhất thiết phải trèo lên cao hay gỡ rời rạc từng thứ,…


=> Do đó, *máy lạnh tủ đứng* luôn là sự lựa chọn của những ai thích sự nhanh lẹ, không cầu kì mà lại vô cùng chất lượng.










*THƯƠNG HIỆU MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG NÀO TỐT NHẤT ĐÁNG ĐỂ ĐẦU TƯ?*

Máy lạnh tủ đứng hiện nay có rất nhiều hãng phân phối, tùy mức giá, tùy chất lượng, tùy nơi sản xuất hay thiết kế khác nhau mà mỗi thương hiệu sẽ phù hợp và đáng để đầu tư theo những yêu cầu khác nhau. Do đó, Hải Long Vân sẽ phân vùng ra cho bạn theo những tiêu chí sau để bạn dễ mà lựa chọn hơn nhé:


*·Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nhật Bản, giá khá cao, chất lượng và thiết kế hoàn hảo.*


Gồm có Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, Panasonic,…
Giá tham khảo: 19.000.000đ – 82.200.000đ (3.0hp – 10hp)
Thường sẽ có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn hoặc Inverter, dàn lạnh sẽ được thiết kế tại Trung Quốc còn dàn nóng sẽ là của Thái Lan.
Hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng của Nhật Bản này đã quá quen thuộc với mọi người cả về độ chất lượng và vẻ đẹp của nó. Do đó, nếu có thể, hãy đầu tư cho không gian 3 dòng máy này nhé!


*·Máy lạnh tủ đứng có giá tương đối mềm, thiết kế đẹp.*


Gồm có LG, Gree, Reeteh,…
Giá tham khảo: 16.900.000đ – 70.000.000đ (2.0hp – 10hp)
Với LG sẽ chủ yếu là về hàng Inverter, còn lại tập trung phát triển dòng Tiêu chuẩn.
Hãng máy lạnh thuộc tầm trung này thường thu hút người dùng bởi thiết kế đẹp, giá hợp lý, máy chạy ổn định.


*·Máy lạnh tủ đứng Việt Nam giá rẻ, chất lượng bền bỉ.*




Gồm có Nagakawa, Sumikura, Casper,…
Giá tham khảo: 16.000.000đ – 73.500.000đ (2.0hp – 12hp)
Chủ yếu tập trung sản xuất về dòng Tiêu chuẩn.
Phải nói dù là hàng rẻ bậc nhất, nhưng về độ bền của những dòng máy lạnh này có thể xếp ngang hàng với cả những cái tên từ Nhật Bản kia.


*** Xem bảng giá máy lạnh tủ đứng các hãng theo từng model vui lòng bấm TẠI ĐÂY










*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TẠI MIỀN NAM GỌI TÊN ĐƠN VỊ NÀO?*



Hải Long Vân xin tự đề cử mình vào vị trí là đơn vị cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ nhất tại miền Nam bởi những lý do sau đây:



Thứ nhất, chúng tôi là đại lý cấp 1 chính thức của các hãng máy lạnh như Dakin, Mitsubishi Heeavy, LG, Gree,…
Nhiều năm liền giữ vị trí đơn vị có doanh số cao nhất trong cuộc chạy đua mỗi năm so với các điểm bán lẻ hay địch vụ khác.
Kinh nghiệm lắp máy trên 10 năm, cam kết mang trả lại cho bạn một không gian với sự hoàn hảo và không bao giờ để bạn phải phàn nàn về bất cứ một lỗi kỹ thuật nào.
Vật tư phụ để lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng như ống đồng, dây diện, ống nước,…  đều được nhập trực tiếp từ Thái Lan, bảo đảm chất lượng và độ bền, ít khi xảy ra sai sót sau này.
Cuối cùng là bằng chứng mà chúng tôi đã từng là người chỉ đạo, lên ý tưởng và thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng. Tham khảo thêm tại CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU nhé!


*LỜI KẾT.*
Vậy là chúng tôi cũng đã cùng với bạn đi tìm hiểu vì sao _máy lạnh tủ đứng_ lại trở thành một sản phẩm được mọi người cùng săn đón trong khi có rất nhiều dòng máy lạnh khác với khả năng tuyệt vời ngoài kia rồi.


Hy vọng bài viết ngắn này vẫn có thể giúp bạn rút ra được kinh nghiệm gì đó và có một hướng đi đúng hơn trong việc quyết định lựa chọn *địa chỉ bán máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ nhất tại miền Nam, thương hiệu nào tốt nhất *nhé. Đừng quên số Hotline 0909 787 022 của chúng tôi sẽ luôn mở để giúp bạn tư vấn, báo giá và khảo sát công trình miễn phí tận nơi 24/7 nhé! Cảm ơn các bạn vì đã chọn chúng tôi!

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/dia-chi-ban-may-lanh-tu-dung-gia-re-nhat-tai-mien-nam-thuong-hieu-nao-tot-nhat.html


----------

